# ما بين سفر الملوك الثاني وأخبار الأيام الثاني ؟؟



## alsad al3aly (28 يناير 2007)

سؤال بسيط عن موضوع يتكرر في اكثر من موضع في الكتاب المقدس .

ذكر القصة نفسها في اكثر من موضع مع اختلاف بعض المعلومات .


مثل علي سبيل المثال لا الحصر )


2Kgs:8:26    (( وكان قد أتى على احْزيا اثنان وعشرون سنه إذ ملك ))

 2Chr:22:2  (( كان اخزيا ابن اثنتين واربعين سنه حين ملك ))

ممكن توضيح اي الرقمين هو الصحيح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Twin (28 يناير 2007)

*شوية تركيز*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخي alsad al3aly*



alsad al3aly قال:


> سؤال بسيط عن موضوع يتكرر في اكثر من موضع في الكتاب المقدس .
> ذكر القصة نفسها في اكثر من موضع مع اختلاف بعض المعلومات .
> مثل علي سبيل المثال لا الحصر )
> 
> ...


 
*اولاً* *من المحتمل أن يكون لنا في هذا السؤال عودة*​ 
*ثانياً ولكن علي حد فهمي لمعني الأيتين سأجيب*​ 
*في الأيه الأولي يقول .......*


alsad al3aly قال:


> (( وكان قد أتى على احْزيا اثنان وعشرون سنه إذ ملك ))


 
*هنا قد أتي علي أحزيا الملك أثنان وعشرون سنه علي ملكه*
*أي له أثنان وعشرون سنه ملكاً*​ 
*أما الثانية فيقول....*


alsad al3aly قال:


> (( كان اخزيا ابن اثنتين واربعين سنه حين ملك ))


*هنا الملك أحزيا تملك وهو في سن الأثنين والأربعين *
*أي صار ملكاً وعمره أثنان وأربعون سنة*​ 
*أذن يبطل التناقض وبالتالي الأعتراض*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## alsad al3aly (28 يناير 2007)

الأستاذ أمير فكري 

شكرا علي اهتمامك ومجاوبتك لكل من يسألك .

ولكن ......(((( اعتذر )))) عن كتابة النص في سفر الملوك الثاني بشكل غير دقيق .جعلك تجيب اجابة غير صحيحة
لعل قرائتك للنصوص مكتملة وبشكلها الصحيح يجعلك تغير رأيك السابق .

وأحترم فيك إشارتك الى أن الجواب السابق غير نهائي

2Kgs:8:26: 26 كان اخزيا ابن اثنتين وعشرين سنة حين ملك وملك سنة واحدة في اورشليم.واسم امه عثليا بنت عمري ملك اسرائيل.


2Chr:22: 2 كان اخزيا ابن اثنتين واربعين سنة حين ملك وملك سنة واحدة في اورشليم واسم امه عثليا بنت عمري


وشكرا للجميع


----------



## alsad al3aly (29 يناير 2007)

ولازلت انتظر الجواب أيها الاصحاب


----------



## alsad al3aly (30 يناير 2007)

يا عالم يا طيبيبن

ممكن جواب


----------



## Twin (30 يناير 2007)

*مشغول بجد*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي أخي alsad al3aly*



alsad al3aly قال:


> يا عالم يا طيبيبن
> ممكن جواب


 
*بأمانة الجواب موجود *
*بس ربنا يعلم قد أية أنا مشغول*​ 
*هذه هي الأيات*


alsad al3aly قال:


> كان اخزيا ابن اثنتين وعشرين سنة حين ملك وملك سنة واحدة في اورشليم.واسم امه عثليا بنت عمري ملك اسرائيل





alsad al3aly قال:


> كان اخزيا ابن اثنتين واربعين سنة حين ملك وملك سنة واحدة في اورشليم واسم امه عثليا بنت عمري


 
*والأعتراض بين عمر أحزيا الملك حين ملك 22 أم 42 سنة*​*وللأجابة*
*نقول ............*​*النص الأول هو الصحيح الذي ورد في الملوك الثاني*
*فكان عمر الملك أحزيا 22*

*أما نص أخبار الأيام خاطئ*​*وللتبرير*​*نقول هذه غلطة من الناسخ لأن*
*اللغة العبرية القديمة مثلها مثل اليونانية *
*"هاتين اللغتين التين كتب بهما الكتاب المقدس"*

*فأرقامها تكتب علي شكل أحرف لأنهما لم يكن بهمها أرقام*

*فمثلاً*
* حرف א ألف*
*هو رقم واحد وهكذا*

*فكل العبرنيون يستخدمون الحروف بدل الأرقام*
*وبعض هذه الأرقام متشابه جداً مثل*

*ד دال    ר راء*

*هذان حرفان ورقمان*
*فهل لاحظت مدي التشابه*​*وعامة يا أخي*​*غلطة الناسخ هذه لاتعتبر معثرة *
*ونقول أننا لا نجد كتاب مطوبع مهما كان بدون قائمة تصحيح للأخطاء*
*وهذه الأخطاء لا تنسب للمؤلف ولا تبخس من قيمة الكتاب *
*حتي أن القارئ العادي يدرك القراءة الصحيحة تلقائياً *
*أو يدركها بصواب أخر في نفس الكتاب*

*وهذه الغلطة بين ملوك ثاني وأخبار أيام ثاني*

*لاتغير أي شئ من العقيدة الدينية*
*ولا تغير من خطة الخلاص الموضوعة لخلاص البشر*
*ولا تبخث من قيمة الكتاب المقدس*

*فتلك الأسفار أسفار تاريخية لا نبوية*

*وهذه هي الأجابة وبكل أمانة*

*وليكون بركة *​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## alsad al3aly (31 يناير 2007)

أشكرك يا أستاذ  أمير فكري على شجاعتك في الجواب وأمانتك في النقل.

ولكن لي بعض التعليقات على جوابك .

اولا : ما الدليل على أن  عمر الملك كان 22 سنه وليس 42  ؟؟؟
ثانيا: حضرتك ذكرت ان هذه غلطة ناسخ , (إذن هذا اعتراف صريح أن الكتاب المقدس به "" أخطاء"" نساخ )
ثالثا:حضرتك ذكرت أن هذه الغلطة لا تعتبر معثرة . وأقول لك بل هي معثرة فالخطأ هنا أتى في سرد تاريخي ومن يدرينا إذا كان هناك أخطاء أخرى في النسخ في ما يخص العقائد.
رابعا:اي كتاب بشري مطبوع به اخطاء (صدقت ) فهل هذا كتاب بشري أم الهي ؟؟؟
خامسا: ذكرت أن هذه الأخطاء تصحح في صفحة التصويبات وأضيف لك أنها تصحح تماما في الطبعات التالية وتسمي طبعة منقحة. فلماذا لم يتم تصحيح هذه المعلومة بعد مرور كل هذا الزمن حفاظا منا على كلمة الله.

أتمنى منك ومن المشرفين جوابي حول هذه التساؤلات .

واكرر للمرة الثانية ::::: ما ذكرته لكم في هذين النصين مجرد مثال وليس على سبيل الحصر , فيا ترى كم عدد أخطاء النساخ في الكتاب المقدس ولماذا لم يتم التنويه عنها في أخر صفحة ؟؟؟


----------



## Twin (31 يناير 2007)

*هذا يكفي*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي أخي alsad al3aly*



alsad al3aly قال:


> اولا : ما الدليل على أن عمر الملك كان 22 سنه وليس 42 ؟؟؟


 
*أخي أنت سألت عن أيهما أصح وأنا قلت لك وهذا يكفي*

*ولو تريد دليل فلتأتني بالسؤال لأجيبك*​ 


alsad al3aly قال:


> ثانيا: حضرتك ذكرت ان هذه غلطة ناسخ , (إذن هذا اعتراف صريح أن الكتاب المقدس به "" أخطاء"" نساخ )


 
*أنا لا أعترف أنما أقول أن هذه المعضلة أو الأعتراض كانت بسبب غلطة في النسخ فقط*
*وهذه الغلطة التي في النسخ وأنا أوضحت لك كيف أتت الغلطة*
*لكنت تفهت وأمتنعت عن الجدال هذا "عفواً علي تعبيري"*
*وثق أنه لا تستطيع أنت أن تجزم أن هناك أخطاء أخري بسبب تلك الغلطة*​ 


alsad al3aly قال:


> ثالثا:حضرتك ذكرت أن هذه الغلطة لا تعتبر معثرة . وأقول لك بل هي معثرة فالخطأ هنا أتى في سرد تاريخي ومن يدرينا إذا كان هناك أخطاء أخرى في النسخ في ما يخص العقائد.


 
*من يدريك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*أذاً عندما تدرك فلتأتي بما أدركته*

*وكما قلت أن الغلطة أتت في غلطة تاريخية وبمعني أدق غلطة نسخ في عمر ملك*
*وليست غلطة عقائدية تؤثر علي قصة الفداء*​ 


alsad al3aly قال:


> رابعا:اي كتاب بشري مطبوع به اخطاء (صدقت ) فهل هذا كتاب بشري أم الهي ؟؟؟


 
*أي هذا كان مثال فقط*
*فالكتاب المقدس كتاب من وحي إلهي ولكنه كتب بيد بشري*
*وهنا نحن نتحدث عن نسخة*​ 


alsad al3aly قال:


> خامسا: ذكرت أن هذه الأخطاء تصحح في صفحة التصويبات وأضيف لك أنها تصحح تماما في الطبعات التالية وتسمي طبعة منقحة. فلماذا لم يتم تصحيح هذه المعلومة بعد مرور كل هذا الزمن حفاظا منا على كلمة الله.


 
*كما قلت أنت لي أنني نقلت الأجابة بكل أمانة *
*فهم مثلي نقلوي النسخة بكل أمانة*​ 


alsad al3aly قال:


> واكرر للمرة الثانية ::::: ما ذكرته لكم في هذين النصين مجرد مثال وليس على سبيل الحصر ,


 
*لا يا أخي فلتأتني بالمذيد*
*ولكن تعبك في بحثك سبوء بالفشل*
*لأنني علي ثقة تامة* ​ 


alsad al3aly قال:


> فيا ترى كم عدد أخطاء النساخ في الكتاب المقدس ولماذا لم يتم التنويه عنها في أخر صفحة ؟؟؟



*لا توجد أخطاء نساخ أخري يا أخي*
*لأنني كما قلت هي غلطة واحدة وحيدة وجائت في رقم وأوضحت لك السبب في تشابة الرقمان*
*وبما أنك لم تقتنع فهذا يرجع لك*

*أما بالنسبة للتنويه في أخر صفة*
*فمن المستحيل أن ننوة عن غلطة لا تؤثر في قصة الخلاص*
*وغلطة وحيدة يتيمة*​ 

*وليكون بركة 
*​*
**سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## alsad al3aly (1 فبراير 2007)

اذن حضرتك عرضت وجهة نظرك تجاه هذا الخطا البشري في النسخ .

أنا طلبت ايهما اصح وحضرتك رديت , ثم سالت عن الدليل فحضرتك طلبت مني سؤالا بهذا الخصوص.
وهذا هو السؤال : ما الدليل أن عمر الملك كان 22 وليس 44 سنه ؟؟؟؟


في النهاية تقبل من دعواتي للجميع بالهداية


----------



## alsad al3aly (12 فبراير 2007)

alsad al3aly قال:


> اذن حضرتك عرضت وجهة نظرك تجاه هذا الخطا البشري في النسخ .
> 
> أنا طلبت ايهما اصح وحضرتك رديت , ثم سالت عن الدليل فحضرتك طلبت مني سؤالا بهذا الخصوص.
> وهذا هو السؤال : ما الدليل أن عمر الملك كان 22 وليس 44 سنه ؟؟؟؟
> ...



لازلت منتظر الرد 
اين الدليل ان عمره كان 22 سنه وليس 42 ؟؟

أم اننا لانعرف حتي الان ؟؟


وكما اوضحت للاستاذ امير من قبل أن هذا ليس (( خطأ النساخ )) الوحيد.

فهذا موضع اخر لعل بع خطأ من النساخ أو اني أسأت الفهم  :

 سفر صموئيل الثاني [ 23: 8 ]  : (( هذه اسماء الابطال الذين لداود. يوشيب بشبث التحكموني رئيس الثلاثة. هو هزّ رمحه على ثمان مئة قتلهم دفعة واحدة. )) 

سفر أخبار الايام الأول [ 11: 11 ] : (( وهذا هو عدد الابطال الذين لداود. يشبعام بن حكموني رئيس الثوالث. هو هزّ رمحه على ثلاث مئة قتلهم دفعة واحدة. )) 


منتظر الدليل علي جواب السؤال الاول.

وازالة الغموض الذي قد يطرأ علي عقول البعض بخصوص السؤال الثاني .

هدانا الله واياكم لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## REDEMPTION (14 فبراير 2007)

*+*


سلام ونعمه ..


بعد إذن أخى الحبيب أمير لى مداخلة بسيطة مع الاخ الحبيب alsad al3aly .. 

اخى الحبيب ..

فى البداية .. اود أن اخبرك بأن ما قاله الاخ الحبيب امير لا يُعد شجاعة .. بل هى أمانه كما علمنا أياها كتابنا المقدس الذى انت الآن تحاول أن تُثبت تحريفه  .. و الحقيقة يا أخى أننى اجد محاولاتك هذه هى مجرد مضيعة للوقت ... و للابدية أيضاً .. فبدلاً من أن تحاول جاهداً ان تثبت لنا ( ! ) تحريف كتابنا المقدس الذى نحيا ونوجد به .. من الممكن أخى الحبيب ان تترك ذلك جانباً و تبدأ فى قرأته بعيداً عن اى تعصب أو نقد .. و حتماً ستجد فارق كبير بين طلب المعرفة والعلم .. و بين البحث عن أخطاء بالتأكيد لن تجدها  

بالنسبة للفرق بين عُمر الملك أخزيا الوارد فى (( 2 ملوك )) و (( اخبار الايام الثانية )) .. فكما أخبرنا مفسرين الكتاب المقدس و علماؤه ان هذا خطأ من (( الناسخ )) و لاحظ أننى أقول الناسخ و ليس كاتب السفر .. فسهل جداً ان أنسخ القرآن و أسقط حرفاً .. أو جملة .. أو أى شىء .. فهل هذا يُعد تحريف ؟؟ .. و خصوصاً ان النسخ القديمة لكل أسفار الكتاب المقدس بلا إستثناء .. مُنتشرة فى أرجاء المسكونة كلها .

و لتوضيح المعنى أخى الحبيب إسمح لى أن أذكر لك حادثة أقوى من مجرد (( رقم )) ..  تمس آية من آيات القرآن .._ ففى جامع البيان عن تأويل آى القرآن المعروف تفسير الطبرى .. صفحة 131 سورة النور آية 27 يقول : _

حدثنا ابن بشار قال : ثنا محمد بن جعفر ، قال : ثنا شعبة ، عن أبى بشر ، عن سعيد بن جبير ، عن ابن عباس  فى هذه الآية : (( لا تدخلوا بيوتاً غير بيوتكم حتى تستأنسوا و تسلموا على أهلها )) و قال :* إنما هى خطأ من الكاتب*  : (( حتى تستأذنوا و تسلموا )) ..

أردت فقط أخى الحبيب إظهار الفارق .. فالكاتب هنا يُعد بمثابة ناقل للوحى مباشرة .. و ليس ناسخ .. فهنا فى هذا الكلام الذى من المفروض أنه كلام الله .. يُكتب لأول مره بواسطة كاتب أخطأ فى كلمة تختلف إختلاف جذرى وكُلى عن حقيقتها و ليس لها سند أو مرجع آخر سوى هذه المره او هذه النسخة فقط .. و منها تناقل الآخرون ما كُتب حتى وصل إليكم الآن ... و لا توجد أية نسخة أخرى تبين الحقيقة ... و نجد أنفسنا فى حيرة .. فلا ندرى انصدق المخطوطات الأقدم التى تُقر أنها (( تستأنسوا )) ام نصدق الاحاديث الشريفه (( الصحيحه )) المأخوذة من علماء الاسلام فى السنوات الاولى له و نقول أنها (( تستأذنوا )) !!!! 

فخطأ ((* ناسخ* )) لا يُعنى أى شىء يا صديقى لسبب واحد .. وهو ان النسخ القديمة موجودة .. و هى نسخ قريبة جداً جداً من الزمن الذى كُتبت فيه النسخ الاصلية .. بل أن هناك بعض المخطوطات التى لا تفصلها عن المخطوطات الاصل سوى بضعة سنوات .. 

و بشأن ما هو العمر الحقيقى للملك أخزيا  فهو حتماً 22 و قطعاً رقم 42 سنة غير معقول .. فيهورام أبوه مات إبن 40 سنة  فالكاتب ينسب العمر بداية من حكم عمرى الذى هو  أصل بيت أخاب  وبيت أخزيا فهو الجد الكبير و هو الذى تُنسب له وثنية أبناءه  فهم بوثنيتهم وبملوكهم  منسوبين لبيت عمرى وهذا معنى باقى الآيات  فبيت يهوذا منسوب لبيت عمرى من جهة الام لذلك قال عثليا بنت عمرى ولم يقل عثليا بنت اخاب ..

بقى أن أقول يا أخى الحبيب .. أن هناك نسخ كثيرة من الكتاب المقدس من الممكن أن تبتاع واحد منها و هى تحوى تعليقات وهوامش جانبية للتوضيح و الفهم .. و ستجد تعليق بسيط عن هذا الرقم و يوضح فيه ان النسخ القديمة تذكر عدد السنوات بالتحديد دون زيادة أو نقصان .. و لكن للأمانة لم يتم تغيير أى حرف او رقم كُتب لان هذا هو كتاب الله وكلامه المقدس .. فلا يجرؤ اى كائن على وجه الارض ان يُغير حرف واحد منه .. و إلا لكان اليهود أسرع البشر فى تغيير اللعنات التى صبها الله عليهم أو حذفوا  قضية صلبهم للمسيح 

تحياتى ..


----------



## الناصر صلاح الدين (19 فبراير 2007)

حدثنا ابن بشار قال : ثنا محمد بن جعفر ، قال : ثنا شعبة ، عن أبى بشر ، عن سعيد بن جبير ، عن ابن عباس فى هذه الآية : (( لا تدخلوا بيوتاً غير بيوتكم حتى تستأنسوا و تسلموا على أهلها )) و قال : إنما هى خطأ من الكاتب : (( حتى تستأذنوا و تسلموا 

للرد عليك

 حَدَّثَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ دَاوُد، قَالَ‏:‏ حَدَّثَنَا سَهْلُ بْنُ بَكَّارٍ قَالَ ثنا أَبُو عَوَانَةَ عَنْ أَبِي بِشْرٍ، عَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ جُبَيْرٍ عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ قَالَ الاِسْتِئْنَاسُ هُوَ الاِسْتِئْذَانُ وَهُوَ فِيمَا أَحْسَبُ أَخْطَأَتْ يَدُ الْكَاتِبِ 

http://www.al-eman.com/IslamLib/viewchp.asp?BID=389&CID=26

لزياده التوضيح:

أنّ ابن عبّاس بناها على قراءته التي تلقّاها عن ابيّ بن كعب لانه لم يقرا غيرها

اما بالنسبه الاختلاف فى كتابك

ياريت تجيب النص الاصلى العبرى ونشوف 

سلام


----------



## REDEMPTION (19 فبراير 2007)

+

تحية وسلام ..


تعليق سريع على رد الاخ العزيز الناصر صلاح الدين ..

لا أود أن اخرج عن سياق الحوار بذكرى موضوع الخطأ من كاتب القرآن .. و لكن أردت فقط التوضيح بين أن ينقل شخص وحى (( مباشرة )) من نبى .. و أن ينقل شخص وحى من (( مخطوطة )) أصلية أو من مخطوطة  قديمه .. 

ثم السؤال يا صديقى .. أيهما هى ما قالها الله جل إسمه .. تستأذنوا أم تستأنسوا ؟؟؟ .. وكيف يكون الاستئناس  هو الاستئذان ؟؟؟!!!! .. الإستئناس هو الشعور بالألفة و الراحة فى حضرة شخص ما أو فى مكان ما ... أما الاستئذان فهو السؤال فى البداية بالسماح بإتيان عمل ما أو الدخول إلى مكان ما من أصحاب أو اهل هذا المكان أو العمل .. هذا ما نعلمه ويعلمه العالم كله عن هاتين الكلمتين .. فكيف يكون الاثنين بمعنى واحد ؟؟!! 


بالنسبة للنص الأصلى فهو حتماً ليس فى أيدينا يا صديقى .. و أقصد النص الأصلى كمخطوطة و ليس كمحتوى .. فما بين أيدينا الآن مطابق تماماً للنص الأصلى حتى أن العلماء أقروا بأن الكتاب المقدس هو الكتاب الوحيد فى العالم الذى يطابق الأصل بنسبة 99.7 % و هذه النسبة مأخوذة عن دراسات أجريت مؤخراً فى عدة دول مثل إيطاليا و أمريكا .. و قد تقول لى و كيف عرف العلماء ان الكتاب المقدس  الذى بين أيدينا مطابق تماماً للأصل ؟ فهل رأوا الاصل ؟ .. و بالطبع لم يروا الاصل .. و لكن هناك ما يسمى بالتقليد و كتابات الاباء الاولين و الاحداث التاريخيه التى دونها مؤرخين من مختلف الجنسيات والديانات على مر العصور .. و كل هذه تتفق تماماً مع ورد بالكتاب المقدس ..

و بالطبع تستلزم الامانة أن يُنقل ما تم (( نسخه )) من الاصل على مر العصور فلو عدنا إلى النسخ الموجودة حالياً بين أيدينا التى باللغة العبرية سنجد أن الرقم هو كما ورد فى الترجمة العربيه .. أى سنجد أنه ( 22 ) و ( 42 ) .. و لا يمكن لاى مخلوق على وجه الارض أن يغير حرف واحد *طالما أن هذا لا يتعارض مع روح الكتاب وهدفه  *.. و ينبغى علينا أن نراعى أمور عدة فى عملية النسخ فى الماضى منذ الاف السنين .. فلم تكن هناك وسائل متاحة لتيسير عمليات النسخ و أيضاً لعل النسخة التى تم النقل منها كانت بالية و قديمه جداً .. فكون ان الناسخ يُخطىء فى رقم واحد و بدلاً من أن يكتبه ( 20 ) كتبه ( 40 ) فهذا ليس بالامر المرعب يا صديقى .. فهذا الرقم أو العمر لن يؤثر على العقيدة المسيحيه ولو بشعرة واحده و خصوصا إن قارنا بين الرقمين ... فرقم (( 22 )) بالعبرية يُكتب هكذا (( *כב ))* و رقم(( 42 )) يُكتب هكذا *(( **מב ))* هل رأيت الشبه الواضح ؟

 تحياتى ..


----------



## alsad al3aly (21 فبراير 2007)

معذرة لتأخري فيث الرد لعدم وجودي الفترة السابقة 

اولا اشكر كل من حاول اضافة معلومة مفيدة .
ثانيا : كنت اعتقد انك قادرا علي توصيل ما قلت دون تحويل دفة الموضوع الى القرءان الكريم. 
فالاستاذ امير فكري التزم بالسؤال واجاب بقدر السؤال . لو تحب مناقشة اي موضوع حول القرءان فمرحبا بك في منتديات المسلمين تسال كيفما شئت . (واعلم ان هذا القسم اسئلة واجوبة حول المسيحية )

ثالثا : وبما انك طرحت الامر فسأرد بإجاز شديد ولكن لن اعدك بالجواب عن اي سؤال في الدين الاسلامي خلال هذا الموضوع بعد ذلك وارجو منك التزام ذلك. والجواب كالتالي :

* القرءان الكريم لم ينتقل عن طريق مخطوطات ونساخ وكتاب. هذه مجرد مواد اضافية مساعدة للتيسير.
* القرءان الكريم منقول عن طريق الحفاظ , مجموعة عن مجموعه عن مجموعه في ما يعرف بالتواتر.
*حافظ القرءان اليوم الذي اخذ اجازة بحفظه يستطيع ان يذكر لك سنده الذي حفظ به وصولا الي رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم بلا انقطاع وبلا مترجمين مجهولين وبلا نساخ غير معروفين وخلافة.
* قد تتسائل ومن ادرانا ان هذا الرجل صادق ؟
*الجواب ان هناك مئات السلاسل من الرجال تنتهي جميعها بالنبي. كلها متفقه.
* بخصوص كلمتي تستأنسوا وتستأذنوا :

اولا هل المعني مختلف  ??? الجواب في نفس الصفحة التي نقلت منها الحديث ({يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لاَ تَدْخُلُوا بُيُوتًا غَيْرَ بُيُوتِكُمْ حَتَّى تَسْتَأْنِسُوا وَتُسَلِّمُوا عَلَى أَهْلِهَا} وَالاِسْتِئْنَاسُ هَاهُنَا هُوَ الاِسْتِئْذَانُ كَذَلِكَ هُوَ فِي لُغَةِ أَهْلِ الْيَمَنِ مَوْجُودٌ فِيهَا إلَى الآنَ وَقَدْ ذَكَرَ ذَلِكَ الْفَرَّاءُ فَقَالَ تَقُولُ الْعَرَبُ اسْتَأْنِسْ فَانْظُرْ هَلْ تَرَى فِي الدَّارِ أَحَدًا بِمَعْنَى اسْتَأْذِنْ هَلْ تَرَى فِي الدَّارِ أَحَدًا‏.‏ )
ثانيا : قول ابن عباس ان الكاتب اخطأ قول فرد في مجتمع وأمه. فأيهما أدعي للتصديق المجتمع كله المتفق ام قول الواحد. ولعل الامر قد التبس عليه لان تفسير الكلمة هو الاستئذان فعليا حسب بعض قبائل العرب..
وهناك قول بأن هذه رواية تلقاها ابن عباس -( راجع موضوع روايات القرءان السبع الصحيحه التي قرأ بها النبي جميعها )- ونسخت ولم يعلم بنسخها ( لاحظ علم الصحابة ) فهو فرد في أمه وقد اتفق الجميع في نهاية المقام علي ما جمعه عثمان ابن عفان وذلك بسبب ان المحفوظ في الصدور شيء واحد.
الخلاصة : الحجة القائمة علي المسلمين هو المحفوظ في الصدور والمنقول تواترا فهذا يستحيل تغيره وتبديله ( ولن نحتاج للصق المشكلة بناسخ او كاتب )

ويبقي السؤال ما المرجع الذي ترجعون اليه انتم ؟؟ 
المحفوظ في الصدور ؟؟ بالطبع لا .
نسخ مكتوبة محفوظة من عهد كاتبها ومعروف ناسخها ومترجمها ؟؟ بالطبع لا.

اذن الاساس للكتاب المقدس ضعيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف وغير قائم علي حقيقة ثابته.


----------



## alsad al3aly (21 فبراير 2007)

بعيدا عن الاسلاميات والقرءان الكريم اكمل الحوار ولن اعلق في هذا المكان علي اي شيء يخص الدين الاسلامي. فالنظام لا يغضب منه احد.

حضرتك ذكرت ان الصحيح هو ان عمر اخزيا كان 22 سنه .
وليس 44 سنه وهذه غلطة ناسخ !!!!!!!

وذكرتم انها لم تصوب من باب النقل الامين !!!!!!
ولم ينوه عنها في اسفل الصفحه او في نهاية الكتاب حفاظا علي قدسيته ولانه لا يشبه كتب البشر !!!!

اذن علي القاريء الذي يقرأ هذا الكتاب ان يعيد القراءة الف مرة ولن يفهم لانه لن يعتقد بوجود خطا. اليس كذلك ؟؟ منطق غريب حقا .

القمص زكريا بطرس نفي وقوع الخطأ وفسر تفسيرات عجيبه جدا وغريبة لابعد الحدود مفادها ان امه هي ذات الاربع واربعين سنه وليس هو , ولا توجد اي اخطاء. ( وهذا في لقاء علي قناة الحياة ردا على احد الاسئلة )

هل تعلم ان بعض النسخ الاوربية قامت بتصحيح هذا (( الخطأ )) ؟؟؟

ثم 

حاول تحليل النص الثاني الذي اوردته ولم يتم الرد عليه حتي الان.

ملحوظة : حاول ان تستعين بكتاب "شبهات وهمية حول الكتاب المقدس " فقد تستفيد منه كما استفاد صاحب الرد الاول.

ولكن اتمني عليكم جميعا الا تنقلوا شيئا لا تقبله العقول .

سلام


----------



## My Rock (22 فبراير 2007)

alsad al3aly قال:


> ويبقي السؤال ما المرجع الذي ترجعون اليه انتم ؟؟
> المحفوظ في الصدور ؟؟ بالطبع لا .
> نسخ مكتوبة محفوظة من عهد كاتبها ومعروف ناسخها ومترجمها ؟؟ بالطبع لا.
> 
> اذن الاساس للكتاب المقدس ضعيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف وغير قائم علي حقيقة ثابته.


 
اترك قرأنك على جبن لانه ليس محور النقاش, فلا تحاول ان تلوي مسار الموضوع بمواضيع خارجية

مرجع الكتاب المقدس, هي النسخ القديمة التي كتبت بيد اليهود في وقتها و نسخ العهد الجديد المسندة الى تلاميذ الرسل )موضوع تام عن العهد الجديد و سنده 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



الصديق ...My Rock .. أرجو الدخول هنا ) 

اما عن النسخ و من كتبها فهي معروفة و مويقة يا صديقي فجهلك بها لا يعني عدم توفرها
و ادعوك الى التفكير بالموضوع, لو كان لا اساد لنسخ الكتاب المقدس, كيف عرفنا ان الفرق هو خطأ ناسخ حسب ما اجبنا عليك سابقا؟ اليس بالرجوع و المقارنة و البحث في هذه النسخ؟

و الان السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه, ان كان 44 ام 22 هو مجرد رقم فما الذي يغيره من حقيقة الكتاب المقدس و الوهية المسيح و خلاصه للبشرية؟ لا شئ ابدا!

سلام و نعمة


----------



## alsad al3aly (22 فبراير 2007)

My Rock قال:


> اترك قرأنك على جبن لانه ليس محور النقاش, فلا تحاول ان تلوي مسار الموضوع بمواضيع خارجية


لعلك تقصد " على جنب " 
ثانيا لست انا من تحدث في القرءان وانما احد الزملاء النصارى هو من تحدث عن القرءان وطالبته انا بجعل الحوار بعيدا عن الاسلاميات. فللاسلاميات مكان اخر غير هذا.



My Rock قال:


> مرجع الكتاب المقدس, هي النسخ القديمة التي كتبت بيد اليهود في وقتها و نسخ العهد الجديد المسندة الى تلاميذ الرسل )


اين هي الان هل هي موجودة ؟؟ وماذا تعني بكلمة قديمه هل هي اول نسخ تم كتابتها ؟؟ ما اسم كاتبيها ؟؟ ( يقينا وليس شكا ) ما لغتها ؟؟ ما اسم مترجميها ؟؟ ما هي سيرتهم ؟؟

كل هذا مجهوووووووووووول 

وادعوك لقراءة اقوال شارل جنيبر في هذا الموضوع في كتابه المشهور (المسيحية نشأتها وتطورها ) وللعلم فان شارل جنيبر عاش مسيحيا ومات مسيحيا ولم يحب المسلمين او يجاملهم في يوم من الايام. 


My Rock قال:


> موضوع تام عن العهد الجديد و سنده
> 
> 
> 
> ...


وانا قبلت دعوتك وسأبدأ بالقراءة.



My Rock قال:


> اما عن النسخ و من كتبها فهي معروفة و مويقة يا صديقي فجهلك بها لا يعني عدم توفرها
> و ادعوك الى التفكير بالموضوع, لو كان لا اساد لنسخ الكتاب المقدس, كيف عرفنا ان الفرق هو خطأ ناسخ حسب ما اجبنا عليك سابقا؟ اليس بالرجوع و المقارنة و البحث في هذه النسخ؟


لا يا استاذي روك فجهلي بها مثل جهلك بها مثل جهل كل علماء المسيحية والاديان بها. لانها بالفعل مجهولة. والنسخه الآرامية الاصلية غير موجوده .
وعلمنا ان هناك خطأ لناسخ لانه لا يعقل ان يكون الرجل عمره 22 و 42 في نفس الوقت !!!!
ولعلك ترجع للقمص زكريا بطرس الذي قال انه لاتوجد غلطه بالاساس وقام وقعد بتحليلات غريبة وعجيبة. اذهب اليه واطلعه على النسخ الاصلية التي معك لعله يعلم انها غلطة ناسخ فعلا.



My Rock قال:


> و الان السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه, ان كان 44 ام 22 هو مجرد رقم فما الذي يغيره من حقيقة الكتاب المقدس و الوهية المسيح و خلاصه للبشرية؟ لا شئ ابدا!
> سلام و نعمة


لالالا
يفرق كثيرا جدا 

فها هي الحروف قد زالت وتغيرت حتى لو كانت غير مؤثرة حسب زعمك.
ثانيا هناك مثل مصري  يقول :

(اللي بيتلسع من الشربه بينفخ في الزبادي )

من ادرانا ان النساخ لم يخطئوا في غير هذه المسالة ؟؟؟
لو جاز الخطأ في حرف ورقم جاز في جمل وكتب. 

ومثل سفر الملوك واخبار الايام نماذج اخري عديدة ....

أوردت واحدة ثانية في نفس هذا الموضوع ولعل احد لم ينتبه اليها حتي الان 

ولا زلت منتظر الرد عليها :spor2: :spor2:


----------



## golden_arab (17 مارس 2007)

> وبمعني أدق غلطة نسخ في عمر ملك
> 
> لأنني كما قلت هي غلطة واحدة وحيدة وجائت في رقم وأوضحت لك السبب في تشابة الرقمان




الصديق امير عندما جاوب قال انها غلطه الناسخ فى عمر اخزيا وكان النص كالاتى

ترجمه الفانديك:

2 كان أخزيا ابن اثنتين وأربعين سنة حين ملك ، وملك سنة واحدة في أورشليم ، واسم أمه عثليا بنت عمري 

وان الصحيح 22 سنه 

الا ان الفاجعه الكبرى:

ان الاصل النسخه العبريه تقول كما ترجمت فى النسخه العربيه:

2:בן־ארבעים ושתים שנה אחזיהו במלכו ושנה אחת מלך בירושלם ושם אמו עתליהו בת־עמרי

الترجمه لبعض كلمات النص العبرى

Forty

تنطق:'arba`iym (ar-baw-eem')

المعنى:forty -- forty.

and two

تنطق:shnayim (shen-ah'-yim)

المعنى:two; also (as ordinal) twofold -- both, couple, double, second, twain, + twelfth, + twelve, + twenty (sixscore) thousand, twice, two

الموقع:http://******uretext.com/2_chronicles/22-2.htm

اى ان الخطا ليس فى النسخ ولكن الخطا فى الاصل الذى ترجم منه

فالنص العبرى يقول 42 سنه وليس 22 فمن المسئول عن هذا الخطا

واعود واكرر

النص العبرى يقول 42 سنه وهو خطا

ومن هنا نسال كيف كتاب موحى بيه من الله يخطا فى رقم لااعرف !!!!!!!!!!

واترك الاجابه للعقلاء


----------



## Raymond (17 مارس 2007)

*يا عزيزي ....

كما ملك سليمان مع ابيه داود اثناء حياته ... ايضا ملك اخزيا مع ابيه عندما كان عمره 22 سنة ... ثم عندما مات الاب بعد 20 عاما تقلد اخزيا الملك وحده في سن 42 !!!!*


----------



## golden_arab (17 مارس 2007)

[FONT="Arial Black"]Raymond​
اعجبنى كثيرا تعليقك اللى موجود تحت اسمك

(سنقول الحق ايا كان)

وسنرى هل ستقول الحق ام كان شعار وهمى كاذب 

بمداخلتك ياريمون اوقعت نفسك فى عده مشاكل:

اولا:​


> ايضا ملك اخزيا مع ابيه عندما كان عمره 22 سنة



شكلك لاتفتح كتابك نهائيا،افتح وشوف كده

سفر ملوك الثانى:الاصحاح8

23 وبقية أمور يورام وكل ما صنع ، أما هي مكتوبة في سفر أخبار الأيام لملوك يهوذا 

24 واضطجع يورام مع آبائه ، ودفن مع آبائه في مدينة داود ، وملك أخزيا ابنه عوضا عنه 

25 في السنة الثانية عشرة ليورام بن أخآب ملك إسرائيل ، ملك أخزيا بن يهورام ملك يهوذا 

26 وكان أخزيا ابن اثنتين وعشرين سنة حين ملك ، وملك سنة واحدة في أورشليم ، واسم أمه عثليا بنت عمري ملك إسرائيل 


واسالك الان: ازاى اخزيا ملك مع ابيه وسنه 22 سنه وابيه كان ميت قبل ان يملك فى هذا السن؟


ثانيا:​


> ثم عندما مات الاب بعد 20 عاما تقلد اخزيا الملك وحده في سن 42 !!!!



ساكتفى بوضع شهادات لمن هم افطن منك واعلم منك كثيرا

شهاده القس انطونيوس فكرى مفسر العهد القديم  اعترف بالخطا فى النص

تفسير لسفر الملوك الثانى الاصحاح8 اعداد(25_29)

حيث قالاخزيا= اويهو اخاز هما اسم واحد بمعنى عضده الرب.ابن 22 سنه حين ملك وفى 2 اى 22:2 يذكر ان عمره كان42 سنه وقطعا رقم 42 غير معقول فيهورام ابوه مات  ابن 40 سنه

http://popekirillos.net/ar/bible/index.php

شهاده القس منيس عبد النور مؤلف كتاب شبهات وهميه حول الكتاب المقدس

اعترف بالخطا فى النص

قال المعترض: «ورد في 2ملوك 8:26 «كان أخزيا ابن 22 سنة حين ملك، وملك سنة واحدة في أورشليم، واسم أمه عثليا بنت عمري». وورد في 2أخبار 22:2 «كان أخزيا ابن 42 سنة حين ملك، وملك سنة واحدة في أورشليم، فكيف يكون هذا؟».

وللرد نقول: لا شك أن ما جاء في 2ملوك 8:26 صحيح، فإن عمر أخزيا حين ملك كان 22 سنة. ففي 2أخبار 21:20 نقرأ أن عمر أبيه لما مات كان أربعين سنة. وما جاء في 2أخبار 22:2 غلطة من الناسخ، 

http://answering-islam.org/Arabic/Books/Claims/2ki.html

وحاجه على الماشى ماى روك صاحب المنتدى نفسه قال:

لو كان لا اساد لنسخ الكتاب المقدس, كيف عرفنا ان الفرق هو خطأ ناسخ حسب ما اجبنا عليك سابقا؟ 

الا يكفى هذا !!!!!!!!!!!! ام تريد المزيد

والان اطالبك بالاعتراف بالحق انك اخطات فى ارسال الاجابه على حسب تعليقك(سنقول الحق ايا كان)والاساعتبرك...................

ومازال سؤالى مطروحا

الاصل النسخه العبريه تقول كما ترجمت فى النسخه العربيه:

2:בן־ארבעים ושתים שנה אחזיהו במלכו ושנה אחת מלך בירושלם ושם אמו עתליהו בת־עמרי

2 كان أخزيا ابن اثنتين وأربعين سنة حين ملك ، وملك سنة واحدة في أورشليم ، واسم أمه عثليا بنت عمري 

الاصل النسخه العبريه اخطات فى الرقم وقالت ان اخزيا ملك وعنده42 سنه وليس خطا من الناسخ

فهل كتاب موحى بيه من الله يخطا ؟][/FONT]


----------



## Twin (17 مارس 2007)

*سلام ونعمة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخي *golden_arab

*أية دة كله يا عم **golden_arab*
*بالراحة شوية*

*بص يا أخي*​*من أصول الحوار ومن مميزات الحوار الناجح الهدوء*

*وعامة نخلينا في موضوعنا*​
*أنت نازل وديب ديب عبري عبري وتفسير وتفسير *
*حلو .....حلو خالص كمان*

*بس أعتقد يا أخي أنك مقريتش الموضوع أصلاً*
*أقرأه وستفهم ..... أو بمعني أدق هتعرف أن كل ال أنت قلته راح هباء *

*لأنك بتشرح حاجة أحنا عرفنها ......... بمعني*

*أنك بتشرح ما جاء في النسخة العبرية ودة كويس*
*وكمان جايب النص وشرحه ...برافو*

*بس مين قلك أننا قلنا أصلاً أن دة النص العبري الأصلي *
*دة يا حبيبي أسمه النسخة العبرية *
*نسخة .......**فاهم ماذا تعني نسخة*

*ولو حضرتك *​*متابع الموضوع من الأول هتفهم أن كل النصوص مأخوذه من النسخة العبرية **وليست من الأصل العبري 
لأن النسخة العبرية هي التي بين أيدينا وليس الأصل العبري*

*وللتوضيح*​*اليهود يا أخي عندهم قانون للنسخ وقانون قاسي جداً *
*ومن ضمن نقاطه الحرص الشديد علي ما ينسخه *
*وفي حاجة تاني*​*لو النسخة التي نسخت بعد مراجعتها وجد بها خطأ نسخ واحد *
*لا تعدم وتبقي*
*وأن وجد أكثر من خطأ في النسخ تعدم فوراً وتحرق **....فهمتي*

*وأعود وأقول*​
*هذه النصوص من النسخة العبرية *
*وهذا الخطأ موجود بالنسخة العبرية المتداولة بين أيدينا*
*ومنها أخذت النسخة العربية ناقله نفس الخطأ وبأمانة لأمانة النسخ*
*أما*​*الأصل العبري ليس به هذا الخطأ *
*الأصل العبري المسطر بيد كاتبوا الشريعة لأنه وحي إلهي*

*ومن الأخر*
*هذا لا يؤثر علي سلامة الكتاب المقدس من أي تحريف أو خطأ*

*لأن هذه النسخ موجودة من 20 قرن*

​*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*
*
*


----------



## bent_yaso3 (17 مارس 2007)

وهكذا حتى خطأ الناسخ اثبت صحه الكتاب المقدس كتاب الكتب الكتاب الفريد
كلمه الله الحيه والفعاله والتى هى امضى من كل سيف ذو حدين


----------



## golden_arab (18 مارس 2007)

Twin​


> من أصول الحوار ومن مميزات الحوار الناجح الهدوء



انا هادى جدا فى حوارتى اين لاحظت هذا التعصب!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



> بس مين قلك أننا قلنا أصلاً أن دة النص العبري الأصلي



انتم من قلتم وانا اقول مثلكم

وخير دليل:​
ارجع الى قسم الرد على الشبهات المسيحيه وستجد فى اول موضوع عنوانه(هام الاخوه المسلمين)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9190

ونصه كالاتى:​


> تحية طيبة للجميع
> 
> 
> الاخوة المسلميين
> ...




فلا تلومنى لوم انفسكم وبالاخص من كتب هذا الموضوع (فادى)المشرف على هذا القسم

فهل كان يخدع المسلمين والمسيحين عندما يكتب مثل هذا الكلام!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



> كل النصوص مأخوذه من النسخة العبرية وليست من الأصل العبري



والنسخه العبريه نسخت من الاصل ولا ايه رايك



> الأصل العبري ليس به هذا الخطأ



دليلك؟ام انك تدافع بلا برهان ولا دليل لمجرد الدافع فقط

هات نسخه واحده عبرى تقول(22)؟

كل الادله تدين كتابك بوقوعه فى الخطا ​
وهى كالاتى:

1_​
كل نسخ العبريه تقول سنه كان(42)

aleppo codex
ב בן ארבעים ושתים שנה אחזיהו במלכו ושנה אחת מלך בירושלם ושם אמו עתליהו בת עמרי

westminster leningrad codex consonants only
בן־ארבעים ושתים שנה אחזיהו במלכו ושנה אחת מלך בירושלם ושם אמו עתליהו בת־עמרי

westminster leningrad codex consonants and vowels
בֶּן־אַרְבָּעִים וּשְׁתַּיִם שָׁנָה אֲחַזְיָהוּ בְמָלְכֹו וְשָׁנָה אַחַת מָלַךְ בִּֽירוּשָׁלִָם וְשֵׁם אִמֹּו עֲתַלְיָהוּ בַּת־עָמְרִֽי׃

 modern hebrew
בן ארבעים ושתים שנה אחזיהו במלכו ושנה אחת מלך בירושלם ושם אמו עתליהו בת עמרי׃

الملاحظات:​
*مش معقوله الخطا حيكون فى كل النسخ اللى منسوخه من الاصل العبرى دا حتى العبريه الحديثه تقول (42)

*اللى نسخوا من الاصل هل كانوا لهذه الدرجه جاهلين يكتابهم ،يعنى اللى نسخ وعمل نسخه من الاصل كان بيشتغل ايه مش لازم يكون ذو علم بكتابه وله مكانه وذو شان

*هل ابقاء الخطا فى النسخ العبريه مع انعدام نسخه وحيده حتى تصحح هذا الخطا وتقول انه فى الاصل (22) وليس(42) يفيد ام يجعل الشك يتخلل الى القارى اليهودى بان كتابه مكتوب بايدى بشريه وليس هناك لاوحى ولا غيره وان كتابه ليس بمقدس!!!!!!!!!!!!!



> *لو النسخة التي نسخت بعد مراجعتها وجد بها خطأ نسخ واحد
> لا تعدم وتبقي



ولكن يشير الى ان هذا خطا من الناسخ ولايوجد مثل هذا الخطا فى الاصل ويصحح فى النسخ القادمه اليس كذلك!!!!!!!!!!!1

2_​
الترجمه السبعينيه:

اظن انت قولت فى الترجمه السبعينه كلام رائع احب ان اذكرك بيه



> وبالتأكيد طلب الأمبراطور بطليموس ترجمتها من العبرية الي اليونانية علي يد سبعين شيخ يهودي





> وكيف يمكن لسبعين شيخ وهم في غرف مغلقة وكل شيخ وحده كأمر الأمبراطور
> أن يحرفوا وكيف يتفقوا حتي علي الذي يحرف




نص الترجمه السبعينيه 

من سفر اخبار الايام الثانى الاصحاح22:2

2 wn eikosi etwn ocoziaV ebasileusen kai eniauton ena ebasileusen en ierousalhm kai onoma th mhtri autou goqolia qugathr ambri 

http://popekirillos.net/ar/bible/greek/book.php

Definition 
eiâkosi :twenty 

ترجمته بالعربى

كما جاء فى الترجمه المشتركه:

2وكانَ أخزْيا اَبنَ عِشرينَ سنَةً حينَ ملَكَ، وملَكَ سنَةً واحدَةً بِأورُشليمَ، وكانَ اَسمُ أُمِّهِ عثَلْيا بِنتَ عَمري

ايه رايك كمان الترجمه السعينيه اخطات وغلطه من الناسخ

الان اسالك

وكيف يمكن لسبعين شيخ وهم في غرف مغلقة وكل شيخ وحده كأمر الأمبراطور
أن يحرفوا وكيف يتفقوا حتي علي الذي يحرف

هل اتفقوا على الخطا كلهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

--------------------------------------------------
تجميع لاسالتى

1​
هل السبعين شيخ اتفقوا على تحريف هذا النص ام لا فى الترجمه السعينيه؟

ولماذا لم احد اعترضت وقال النص فى النسخه السعينيه خطا من الناسخ والصحيح(22)

السبعين شيخ كانوا ينسخوا من الاصل ام من النسخه المخطئه؟

2_​
نسخه واحده عبرى مصححه هذا الخطا؟

3_​
دليل واحد على ان هذا الاصل يوجد بيه الرقم الصحيح فى هذا النص؟

والا ساعتبر كل هذه الادله برهان على خطا الاصل وفقد الكتاب المقدس قدسيته

والهدايه ارجوها من الله للجميع


----------



## My Rock (19 مارس 2007)

الا تعرف شئ اسمه انتظار؟
ام الكبرياء الزائف اشعل حماسك قليلا؟
الم ترى ان الاخ الحبيب لم يدخل منذ يوم امس؟
فكن صبورا الى ان يتم الرد عليك و لا تجبرنا على مسح ردود نفايات من قبلك

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Twin (20 مارس 2007)

*سلام ونعمة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي أخي *golden_arab



golden_arab قال:


> انا هادى جدا فى حوارتى اين لاحظت هذا التعصب!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




*لم ألاحظ هذا طبعاً*
*لأنه شئ صعب عليا أن ألاحظه ولكني أشعر به*​ 


golden_arab قال:


> فلا تلومنى لوم انفسكم وبالاخص من كتب هذا الموضوع (فادى)المشرف على هذا القسم
> 
> فهل كان يخدع المسلمين والمسيحين عندما يكتب مثل هذا الكلام!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




*الأخ فادي لا خدع أحد ولا نحن نخدع أحد لأن هدفنا كلنا واحد*
*وهو أن نصل بيسوع المسيح له المجد وبكلمته للكل*
*فالخداع شئ غير منطقي لخدمتنا*

*ولكن الأخ فادي أوضح أننا لم نعتمد أي نسخة عربية في التفاسير لأن اللغة العربية قاصرة ....لغة ضعيفة*
*وعندما نريد التفسير فلنا النسخ العبرية واليونانية المتداولة بين أيدينا المعتمدة*​ 


golden_arab قال:


> والنسخه العبريه نسخت من الاصل ولا ايه رايك




*بالتأكيد .....*
*ولكنك بهذا أثبت أنك لم تفهم كلامي ولا كلام الأخ ريمنديشن ولا الأخ روك*
*فكلنا أجمعنا أن النسخة التي بين أيدينا هي نسخة مأخوذه من النسخ الأصلية المأخوذه من النص الأصلي*​*وقلنا بالحرف الواحد .....*​ 
*وهذا كان ردي*



Twin قال:


> ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
> *فالكتاب المقدس كتاب من وحي إلهي ولكنه كتب بيد بشري*
> *وهنا نحن نتحدث عن نسخة*
> ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ​
> ...


 
*وهذه ردود الأخ ريموندشن*


REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> بالنسبة للفرق بين عُمر الملك أخزيا الوارد فى (( 2 ملوك )) و (( اخبار الايام الثانية )) .. فكما أخبرنا مفسرين الكتاب المقدس و علماؤه ان هذا خطأ من (( الناسخ )) و* لاحظ أننى أقول الناسخ و ليس كاتب السفر* .. فسهل جداً ان أنسخ القرآن و أسقط حرفاً .. أو جملة .. أو أى شىء .. فهل هذا يُعد تحريف ؟؟ .. و خصوصاً ان النسخ القديمة لكل أسفار الكتاب المقدس بلا إستثناء .. مُنتشرة فى أرجاء المسكونة كلها ._: _
> 
> ...


 


REDEMPTION قال:


> +
> 
> *و بالطبع تستلزم الامانة أن يُنقل ما تم (( نسخه )) من الاصل على مر العصور* فلو عدنا إلى النسخ الموجودة حالياً بين أيدينا التى باللغة العبرية سنجد أن الرقم هو كما ورد فى الترجمة العربيه .. أى سنجد أنه ( 22 ) و ( 42 ) .. و لا يمكن لاى مخلوق على وجه الارض أن يغير حرف واحد *طالما أن هذا لا يتعارض مع روح الكتاب وهدفه * ..


 
*وهذا رد الأخ ماي روك*




My Rock قال:


> *مرجع الكتاب المقدس, هي النسخ القديمة التي كتبت بيد اليهود في وقتها* و نسخ العهد الجديد المسندة الى تلاميذ الرسل )موضوع تام عن العهد الجديد و سنده
> 
> *اما عن النسخ و من كتبها فهي معروفة* و مويقة يا صديقي فجهلك بها لا يعني عدم توفرها
> 
> و ادعوك الى التفكير بالموضوع, لو كان لا اساد لنسخ الكتاب المقدس, كيف عرفنا ان الفرق هو خطأ ناسخ حسب ما اجبنا عليك سابقا؟ اليس بالرجوع و المقارنة و البحث في هذه النسخ؟



*فيا أخي الموضوع كله كان نسخ من نُسخ أقدم من جهة الزمن*

*فالنساخ قاموا بالنسخ من النسخ الأقدم وقاموا بالنسخ وبكل أمانة وبهذه الغلطة الموجودة في الملوك الثاني وأخبار الأيام ثاني*

*فالنساخ بالأمانة نسخوا **وكما قلت قديماً *
*إن كانت النسخة بها غلطة واحدة لا تعدم بل تكون متداولة*​ 
*وهنا السؤال....؟*​*لماذا كان اليهود والمسيحين يقومون بالنسخ*
*أليس من أجل التعليم والأفادة للبشرية كلها ومادام ....*
*الخطأ المتداول في رقم بين 42 و 22 فما المعضلة لأن تبقي ....*

*وإن كان هناك تفسير قام به الدكتور light foot أحد مفسري الكتاب المقدس ينفي الشبهة تماماً  و**ينفي التناقض *
*بين عمر الملك أحزيا حين ملك بين22 و42 *
*ولكن لنا عودة له فيما بعد ....*​ 


golden_arab قال:


> دليلك؟ام انك تدافع بلا برهان ولا دليل لمجرد الدافع فقط




*دليلي موجود صدقني بأن النسخ القديمة من تلك النسخ المتداولة معنا الأن تؤكد أن الرقم الصحيح لعمر الملك هو 22 ولكن ستأتي في المشاركة القادمة مع الحبيب ماي روك*

*لأننا هنا كلنا واحد ونعمل من أجل مجد الله وليس العكس من *
*خداع وغيره كما قلت*​


golden_arab قال:


> هات نسخه واحده عبرى تقول(22)؟
> 
> كل الادله تدين كتابك بوقوعه فى الخطا ​
> 
> ...





*أشكرك لأنك تؤكد بقولك هذا أن تلك الغلطة في هذا الرقم الذي تعتبره أنت أكتشاف لهدم الكتاب المقدس وعصمته*
*تؤكد أنها كلها نسخ ... نسخ*
*وليست أصل .... فشكراً لك*​ 



golden_arab قال:


> *مش معقوله الخطا حيكون فى كل النسخ اللى منسوخه من الاصل العبرى دا حتى العبريه الحديثه تقول (42)
> 
> *اللى نسخوا من الاصل هل كانوا لهذه الدرجه جاهلين يكتابهم ،يعنى اللى نسخ وعمل نسخه من الاصل كان بيشتغل ايه مش لازم يكون ذو علم بكتابه وله مكانه وذو شان




*النساخ ليسوا بجاهلين ولكنهم كما قلت لك أمناء*​ 


golden_arab قال:


> *هل ابقاء الخطا فى النسخ العبريه مع انعدام نسخه وحيده حتى تصحح هذا الخطا وتقول انه فى الاصل (22) وليس(42) يفيد ام يجعل الشك يتخلل الى القارى اليهودى بان كتابه مكتوب بايدى بشريه وليس هناك لاوحى ولا غيره وان كتابه ليس بمقدس!!!!!!!!!!!!!




*!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*أقول لك شئ*
*دع ما يتخلل للقارئ اليهودي ما يتخلله فهو مؤمن بكتابه أكثر مني ومنك*
*وكما قلت لك أن الوحي الإلهي يعصم كاتب السفر من الخطأ*
*ولكنه لايعصم ناسخ المخطوطة من الخطأ *

*ولك مثال ..... وموجود بالتقليد اليهودي والمسيحي*
*في أثناء قيام السبعين شيخ بنسخ الكتاب المقدس "العهد القديم" التوراة والأسفار*
*كان هناك شيخ أسمه سمعان الشيخ من ضمن السبعين شيخ الذين يقمون بنسخ الكتاب وترجمته من اللغة العبرية لليونانية*
*وجاء الي سفر أشعياء وفي الأصحاح الرابع عشر وجاء لكلمة *
*ها العذراء تحبل  *
*ف**تفكرفي قلبه وقال سيستخف بنا البشر من قول العذراء تحبل *
*وقال سأكتبها ها البنت تحبل أو ها المرأة تحبل*
*فستكون مقبولة*
*ولكن ماذا يقول التقليد*
*يقول أنه عجز عن الكتابة طول الليل ولم يستطيع أن يحرك قلمه*
*فقام ونام وهو نائم رأي رؤية ورأي ملاك ويحثه بل ويأمره بأن يبقي علي النص الأصلي ولماذا؟*
*لأن بالفعل ستحبل العذراء أبناً وستكون أيه*
*وقال له الملاك أنك لن تري الموت الا عندما تري هذه العذراء وأبنها*
*وهو سمعان الشيخ الذي حضر ختان السيد المسيح في يومه الثامن بالهيكل و**قال .... *
*الأن يا سيد تطلق عبدك بسلام حسب قولك لأن عيناي قد أبصرت خلاصك *

*وهنا قد يحضر بذهنك سؤال ؟؟؟؟*
*لماذا حدث هذا مع سمعان الشيخ وإن كانت ستكون أيضاً غلطة نسخ*​*أقول لك *​*لأن هذه الغلطة وإن كانت ستؤثر تأثير جذري بل وكلي علي خطة الخلاص .. فهمني*
*أما غلطة عمر ملك وغلطة رقم أعتقد أنها بعيدة كل البعد عن خطة الخلاص الموضوعة من قبل الله للبشر*

*وأؤكد لك أن هذه الغلطة في عمر الملك ليست بالمعضلة لتنفي *
*عصمة الكتاب المقدس *
*وياليتك تقرأ أول مشاركة للأخ ريمونديش في الموضوع وهو يتكلم عن غلطة النسخ الغير مؤثرة*​ 



golden_arab قال:


> ولكن يشير الى ان هذا خطا من الناسخ ولايوجد مثل هذا الخطا فى الاصل ويصحح فى النسخ القادمه اليس كذلك!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> من المستحيل يا أخي وهذا لمن أجل أمانة النسخ ..... فهمني
> 
> ايه رايك كمان الترجمه السعينيه اخطات وغلطه من الناسخ




*نفس ما قلته سابقاً يعاد*​ 


golden_arab قال:


> وكيف يمكن لسبعين شيخ وهم في غرف مغلقة وكل شيخ وحده كأمر الأمبراطور
> أن يحرفوا وكيف يتفقوا حتي علي الذي يحرف
> 
> هل اتفقوا على الخطا كلهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




*يا أخي بالتأكيد هم لم يتفقوا علي الغلطة في النسخ ... لالالالالا*
*ولكنهم جميعاً أخذوا من نفس النسخ المتداولة بين أيديهم وتذكر أن النسخة الأصلية كتبت في القرن التاسع قبل الميلاد تقريباً *
*"مقارنة بزمن معيشة الملك أخاب"*
*أما النسخة السكندرية كتبت في نهاية القرن الثاني قبل الميلاد *
*أي بفرق سبع قرون تقريباً وبالتأكيد في هذه الفترة نسخت عدة نسخ ومن هنا جائت النسخة التي تحتوي علي الخطأ في عمر الملك أحزيا ومنها أخذ النساخ*​ 



golden_arab قال:


> والا ساعتبر كل هذه الادله برهان على خطا الاصل وفقد الكتاب المقدس قدسيته



*يا عم ولا تعتبر ولا حاجة *
*وثق أن أبوب الجحيم لن تقوي علي الكتاب المقدس*
*فلا أنت ولا 150 مثلك ومثلي يستطيعون أن يثبتوا عكس ما هو مثبت *
*من قدسية الكتاب المقدس من التحريف وعصمته*

*وأنتظر هناك المذيد*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## My Rock (20 مارس 2007)

سلام و نعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح مع الجميع
سأترك اللغو الزائد و سأركز على جوهر الموضوع, و هو ما ذكرته الاصول العبرية:



golden_arab قال:


> كل نسخ العبريه تقول سنه كان(42)
> 
> aleppo codex
> ב בן ארבעים ושתים שנה אחזיהו במלכו ושנה אחת מלך בירושלם ושם אמו עתליהו בת עמרי
> ...


 
أسمح لي ان اقول لك انك لا تعرف شيئا بالاصول العبرية
فأنت لا تعرف حتى ان خطأ النص وقع في نسخة ال Massoretic text و هو خطأ نسخ copyist’s error (اذا كنت لا تعرف شئ عن نسخة ال Massoretic يمكن ان اضع لك بعض المصادر لكن لن ادخل فيها الان لانها ليس جوهر موضوعنا) و كما نرى في ملاحظة ال NIV التالي:

This does not mean the Bible had an error in the original manu s c ripts , only that unimportant S cribal errors can slip in the copies. ​ 
هذا لا يعني ان الكتاب المقدس احتوى على خطأ في الاصول الاصلية, فقط الاخطاء الغير مهمة يمكنها ان تعبر في النسخ

اما المصادر المسيحية, فتذكر ان العدد 22 ذكر في النسخ السيريانية القديمة اضافة الى نسخ Septuagint manu s c rip ts التي ذكرت نفس العدد ايضا

و اذا رجعنا للمصادر المسيحية بخصوص هذا الخطأ و تعليله نرى الاتي:

735 Baffling Bible Questions Answered p.128
the Encyclopedia of Bible Difficulties p.206-207
When Critics Ask p.194, and The Expositor's Bible Commentary volume 4 p.203
Bible Difficulties & Seeming Contradictions p.164 
يذكروا التالي:

in both this copyist error and 2 Kings 24:8 (18) and 2 Chronicles 36:9-10 (8)
the tens digit was missed. Numbers written in the time of Ezra and Nehemiah had horizontal and vertical strokes, and if a manu s cripts was blurred or smudged, one of the strokes would be missed. ​ 
يذكروا لنا ان خطأ النسخ هذا يعلل الى ان الارقام في عصر عزرا و محميا (المعاصرين) كانت تكتب و تخط بكشل افقي و عمودي, و اذا المخطوطة كانت ملخطة او غير واضحة, احدى الخخطوط يفقد

وهذا ما يعلل ما جاء مسبقا بتشابه الرقمين في كتابتهم الحرفية

بالمعنى الخلاصي, ان الخطأ هو خطأ نسخ و موجود في نسخة ال Massoretic text التي بسبب عدم اهمية الخطأ النسخي عبرت في النسخ المتواردة حاليا, اضافة الى ان النسخ السيريانية القديمة زائد نسخ Septuagint manu s c r i p tsتذكر العدد 22

بذلك, لا يكون خطأ في وحي الكتاب المقدس, بل خطأ بشري في النسخ, في الحالة الاخيرة, فأن هذا الخطأ النسخي لا يؤثر في قيمة الكتاب المقدس بأي شئ

سلام و نعمة


----------



## golden_arab (22 مارس 2007)

tiwn​
اهلا وسهلا بيك مره اخرى:



> وفي حاجة تاني
> 
> لو النسخة التي نسخت بعد مراجعتها وجد بها خطأ نسخ واحد
> لا تعدم وتبقي
> وأن وجد أكثر من خطأ في النسخ تعدم فوراً وتحرق



*دليلك او مصدر هذا الكلام؟

*هات اى نسخه قبل النص المازورى موجود عندكم فيه عمر اخزيا(22)سنه؟




> لأخ فادي لا خدع أحد ولا نحن نخدع أحد لأن هدفنا كلنا واحد



يؤسفنى ان اقول لك انه خدع وانت تحاول الدافاع عنه مش اكتر ولا اقل باى وسيله حتى يظهر بالمظهر اللائق وانه ليس مخطا ولكن هيهات هيهات

ولننظر ماذا تقول:



> ولكن الأخ فادي أوضح أننا لم نعتمد أي نسخة عربية في التفاسير لأن اللغة العربية قاصرة ....لغة ضعيفة



حاولت ان تخرج (فادى)من المازق اوقعت القس انطونيوس فكرى فى مشكله (مفسر العهد القديم)

القس انطونيوس فكرى (لم يعتمد على اللغه العبريه فى التفسير ولكن اعتمد على اللغه العربيه )

 سفر ارميا (الاصحاح 20:7)ترجمه الفانديك 

قد اقنعتني يا رب فاقتنعت وألححت عليّ فغلبت.صرت للضحك كل النهار كل واحد استهزأ بي

والنص بالعبرى:
ב ויכה פשחור את ירמיהו הנביא ויתן אתו על המהפכת אשר בשער בנימן העליון אשר בבית יהוה

الترجمه:

خدعتنى يارب فانخدعت . انت اقوى منى صرت للضحك كل النهار كل واحد استهزا بى

ماذا قال القس انطونيوس فكرى فى تفسيره:

(قد اقنعتني يا رب فاقتنعت= هنا عمل النعمه يغلب.ولكن بماذا اقنعه ؟ العله راى صوره الصليب والعار الذى كان للمسيح عليه وسخريه الماره حوله وشماتتهم فيه وهو رب المجد.............)يكفى هذا

الان 

النص العبرى يقول خدعتنى والقس يقول اقنتعتنى كما قالت العربيه الركيكه:

لماذا  القس انطونيوس فكرى عندما فسر العهد القديم رجع الى اللغه العربيه الضعيفه الركيكه؟



> وعندما نريد التفسير فلنا النسخ العبرية واليونانية المتداولة بين أيدينا المعتمدة



هل انت امين مع نفسك عندما قلت هذا الكلام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

1_​
فماذا تقول عن القس انطونيوس فكرى الذى فسر العهد القديم من اللغه العريبه؟

2_​
*اذن قل لى ما المقصود من هذا الكلام:

نحن لا نؤمن بعصمة اى ترجمة من ترجمات الكتاب المقدس فقط نؤمن بعصمة الاصول العبرية و اليونانية

الاصل العبرى للعهد القديم
http://popekirillos.net/ar/bible/hebrew/index.php

3_​
*هل الاصل العبرى للعهد القديم هو الموجود بداخل السايت ام لا؟
http://popekirillos.net/ar/bible/hebrew/index.php
وان لم يكن هو

فلماذا قلتم الاصل العبرى للعهد القديم كما كتب فادى؟




> و ستجد تعليق بسيط عن هذا الرقم و يوضح فيه ان النسخ القديمة تذكر عدد السنوات بالتحديد دون زيادة أو نقصان



لايوجد ولا نسخه عبريه مصححه هذا الخطا ....فاى نسخه عبريه قبل النص المازورى قالت ذلك؟



> مرجع الكتاب المقدس, هي النسخ القديمة التي كتبت بيد اليهود في وقتها



عن اى نسخ قديمه عبريه تتحدث عنها؟



> إن كانت النسخة بها غلطة واحدة لا تعدم بل تكون متداولة



كلام فى كلام لايصح عندك دليل؟

وان كانت متداوله وبها الغلطه والاصل مفقود حيعرفوا منين ان الاصل لم فى هذا الخطا؟



> الخطأ المتداول في رقم بين 42 و 22 فما المعضلة لأن تبقي



لانهم بكل بساطه كانوا بينسخوا بدون وعى ولا فهم.  لو كانوا عرفوا انها خطا كانوا ا صلحوها وخاصه فى النص المازورى المعترف لدى اليهود ،واليهود يقدسوا التلمود اكثر من العهد القديم

اما الترجمه السعينيه فوجدت ان الرقم 42 خطا تعمل ايه غيرت الرقم فقط وجعلته 20 دون ان تعرف ان الكدب مالوش رجلين

وقامت بعض النسخ الانجليزيه بتصحيحه عندما اكتشفته

Ahaziah was twenty-two years old when he became king, and he reigned one year in 
(erusalem. And his mother's name was Athaliah, the granddaughter of Omri. (NASB 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
BBE: Ahaziah was twenty-two years old when he became king, and he was ruling in Jerusalem for one year. His mother's name was Athaliah, the daughter of Omri
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
DBY: Ahaziah was twenty-two years old when he began to reign; and he reigned one year in Jerusalem; and his mother's name was Athaliah, daughter of Omri
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
YLT: A son of twenty and two years is Ahaziah in his reigning, and one year he hath reigned in Jerusalem, and the name of his mother is Athaliah daughter of Omri

كل هذه التراجم لم يكونوا امناء على المحافظه على الخطا بل صلحوه مش كده!!!!!!!!!!!!!




> وإن كان هناك تفسير قام به الدكتور light foot أحد مفسري الكتاب المقدس ينفي الشبهة تماماً وينفي التناقض
> بين عمر الملك أحزيا حين ملك بين22 و42
> ولكن لنا عودة له فيما بعد ....



افهم من كلامك ان هذا الدكتور(لم ينفى هذا الرقم وقال انه غلط من الناسخ وانما اقر واعترف بيه)؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



> دليلي موجود صدقني بأن النسخ القديمة من تلك النسخ المتداولة معنا الأن تؤكد أن الرقم الصحيح لعمر الملك هو 22 ولكن ستأتي في المشاركة القادمة مع الحبيب ماي روك



بجد طيب تابع اجابتى عليه باذن الله................

ياريت تقول لى عن اى نسخ عبريه تتحدث؟



> وكما قلت لك أن الوحي الإلهي يعصم كاتب السفر من الخطأ


 
ولا دليل ان كاتب السفر انه لم يخطا كل بل الادله تدينه



> تؤكد أنها كلها نسخ ... نسخ
> وليست أصل .... فشكراً لك



كتابك كله عباره عن نسخ فى نسخ .ولا يوجد اصل ولكن وجود خطا فى اقدم نص عبرى ومعترف بيه والمتدوال والماخوذ بيه يؤكد ان الاصل اخطا



> النساخ ليسوا بجاهلين ولكنهم كما قلت لك أمناء



امناء على الخطا النص المازورى يخطا والترجمه هى اللى تصحح هذا الخطا اى امانه اذن؟



> ولك مثال ..... وموجود بالتقليد اليهودي والمسيحي
> في أثناء قيام السبعين شيخ بنسخ الكتاب المقدس "العهد القديم" التوراة والأسفار
> كان هناك شيخ أسمه سمعان الشيخ من ضمن السبعين شيخ الذين يقمون بنسخ الكتاب وترجمته من اللغة العبرية لليونانية
> وجاء الي سفر أشعياء وفي الأصحاح الرابع عشر وجاء لكلمة
> ...



اولا:​
النص العبرى يقول امراه شابه (الما) وليس عذراء لان عذراء تنطق بالعبرى (بتولا)]

 Hebrew - English Bible According to the Masoretic Text and the JPS 1917 Edition 

وذلك من الموقع اليهودى الذى يورد نصوص العهد القديم  :

http://www.mechon-mamre.org/p/pt/pt1007.htm 

יד  לָכֵן יִתֵּן אֲדֹנָי הוּא, לָכֶם--אוֹת:  הִנֵּה הָעַלְמָה, הָרָה וְיֹלֶדֶת בֵּן, וְקָרָאת שְׁמוֹ, עִמָּנוּ אֵל

وترجمه علماء اليهود الى اللغة الانجليزية هكذا : 

14 Therefore the Lord Himself shall give you a sign: behold, the young woman shall conceive, and bear a son, and shall call his name Immanuel 

ثانيا:​
النص نفسه لايتكلم عن يسوع نهائيا وسنورد ذلك تفصليا فى موضوع منفصل لوحده باذن الله

ومن هنا​
ممكن تقول لى من هو امين الذى ترجمها عذراء ام الذى ترجمها امراه شابه؟



> لماذا حدث هذا مع سمعان الشيخ وإن كانت ستكون أيضاً غلطة نسخ



ياريت بردوا تقولى من اخطا:اليهود الذى ترجموا نسختهم العبريه ام سمعان الذى اتى له الملاك؟



> وبالتأكيد في هذه الفترة نسخت عدة نسخ ومن هنا جائت النسخة التي تحتوي علي الخطأ في عمر الملك أحزيا ومنها أخذ النساخ



الترجمه السبعينيه لم تترجم عن نسخه موثوق بيها بل من نسخه مجهوله الهويه نعم ام لا؟

وان وجدت فى النسخه التى ترجمت منها اكثر من خطا حتقول ايه؟

النص المازورى يخطا والترجمه السبعينيه تخطا وهم اهم نسخ العهد القديم ازاى تقول ان الاصل يحتوى على الرقم الصحيح؟



> فلا أنت ولا 150 مثلك ومثلي يستطيعون أن يثبتوا عكس ما هو مثبت
> من قدسية الكتاب المقدس من التحريف وعصمته



ربنا يهديك ويهدينا جميعا الاصل مفقود ازاى بتتكلم عن العصمه


----------



## golden_arab (22 مارس 2007)

My Rock​ 



> أسمح لي ان اقول لك انك لا تعرف شيئا بالاصول العبرية


 
مفيش اصل عبرى للعهد القديم ..................نكمل




> فأنت لا تعرف حتى ان خطأ النص وقع في نسخة ال Massoretic text و هو خطأ نسخ copyist’s error


 
خطا نسخ فى النص المازورى !!!!!!!!!!!




> اذا كنت لا تعرف شئ عن نسخة ال Massoretic يمكن ان اضع لك بعض المصادر لكن لن ادخل فيها الان لانها ليس جوهر موضوعنا


 
النص المازورى المعتمد عند اليهود وعندكم .لو تحب تضيف اتفضل قول




> فقط الاخطاء الغير مهمة يمكنها ان تعبر في النسخ


 
وان كانت غير مهمه فلماذا تم تصوبيها فى النسخ الانجليزيه وترجمه كتاب الحياه؟

هل عندكم اخطاء مهمه واخطاء غير مهمه!!!!!!!!!!!!!

لايوجد اى دليل على ان الاصل يقول الرقم الصحيح

 ترجمه الفولجاتا اللى قام بترجمتها القديس جيروم

filius quadraginta duo annorum erat Ochozias cum regnare coepisset et uno anno regnavit in Hierusalem nomen matris eius Otholia filia Amri
عبرت الى نسخته بردوا!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




> اما المصادر المسيحية, فتذكر ان العدد 22 ذكر في النسخ السيريانية القديمة اضافة الى نسخ Septuagint manu s c rip ts التي ذكرت نفس العدد ايضا


 
النسخ السريانيه القديمه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

هو فى نسخ سريانيه قبل النص المازورى العبرى؟؟؟؟

اما قصدك الترجمه السريانيه التى اتت بعد الترجمه السبعينيه؟

Septuagint manu s c rip ts:المخطوطات السبعينيه اى الترجمه السبعينيه لاتقول 22بل 20سنه




> بالمعنى الخلاصي, ان الخطأ هو خطأ نسخ و موجود في نسخة ال Massoretic text


 
هو انتا عندك نسخ اقدم من النص المازورى ولا ايه .لايوجد لديكم الا النص المازورى بخلاف مخطوطات البحر الميت

خلينا فى المهم:

1_ لم تاتى لنا بنص عبرى مصحح هذا الخطا ويقول انه لايوجد فى الاصل مثل هذا الخطا قبل النص المازورى

2_
http://www.lifeagape.org/arabicpalestine/book3act4.html
 كتاب
ثقتي في التوراة والإنجيل
بقلم جوش مكدويل
ترجمة القس منيس عبد النور​ 
1_سأل السير فردريك كنيون: "هل النص المعروف بالمازوري المأخوذ من نسخة كانت موجودة عام 100 م، يمثل النص الأصلي الذي كتبه كتَّاب العهد القديم"؟ 
 وقد جاءت مخطوطات البحر الميت لتقول: نعم. بالتأكيد! 

اى ان النص المازرى يمثل النص الاصلى

2_ويقول جيلسر ونيكس عن الترجمة السبعينية: 

        1- إن الترجمة السبعينية أقامت جسراً (كوبرياً) بين اليهود المتكلمين بالعبرية والمتكلمين باليونانية، وملأت احتياج يهود الإسكندرية. 
        2- إنها أقامت جسراً بين العهد القديم في اللغة العبرية التي كان يتكلمها اليهود، وبين المسيحيين الذين كانوا يتكلمون اليونانية، فاستطاعوا أن يستخدموها مع أسفار العهد الجديد. 
        3- وساعدت الكارزين على نقل الكتب المقدسة إلى العديد من اللغات واللهجات المختلفة. 
        4ـ أسكتت النقَّاد لتطابُقها مع الأصل العبري (2). 
 
اى ان الترجمه السبعينيه مطابقه الاصل العبرى

*)فايمهما كان مطابق اكثر للنص العبرى الاصلى:على حسب كلام كاتب الكتاب
20 ام 42؟

*)وهل كلامه صحيح ان النص المازورى والترجمه السبعينيه مطابقه اللاصل العبرى؟

ام انها كانت محاوله للكدب والخداع والنقاق على عقول البشروذلك على مبدا خدوهم بالصوت العالى؟

وهناك المزيد من التناقضات ولكن انتظر اجابتكم

وشكرا


----------



## Fadie (22 مارس 2007)

*جارى الرد على هذه الشبهات التافهة التى اوردها هذا الصغير*


----------



## golden_arab (22 مارس 2007)

ياريت بردوا يا فادى ترد على حكايه الاصل العبرى اللى انتا كتبته فى قسم الرد على الشبهات المسيحيه فى موضوع(هام الاخوه المسلمين)



> تحية طيبة للجميع
> 
> 
> الاخوة المسلميين
> ...


----------



## Fadie (22 مارس 2007)

*بما ان الزميل عالم فى اللغات فلن أرهق نفسى فى الترجمة كثيرا*

*اولا الادلة على ان الصحيح هو ان عمر اخزيا هو 22*

*يقول كلا من Kiel & Delezitch فى تفسيرهم النقدى لــ 2اخ22:2*

*The number 42 is an orthographical error for 22 (ב having been changed into )מ,   2Ki_8:26. As Joram was thirty-two years of age at his accession, and reigned eight years (2Ch_21:20 and 2Ch_21:5), at his death his youngest son could not be older than twenty-one or twenty-two years of age, and even then Joram must have begotten him in his eighteenth or nineteenth year. It is quite consistent with this that Joram had yet older sons; for in the East marriages are entered upon at a very early age, and the royal princes were wont to have several wives, or, besides their proper wives, concubines also. Certainly, had Ahaziah had forty-two older brothers, as Berth. and other critics conclude from 2Ki_10:13., then he could not possibly have been begotten, or been born, in his father's eighteenth year.*

*العدد 42 هو حطأ املائى من 22 حينث ان العدد ב تغير الى מ , حيث ان يورام كان ابن اثنتين و ثلاثيت عاما و ملك ثمانى سنين (2اخ 21:20 و 2اخ 21:5) , عند موته لا يمكن ان يكون ابنه الاصغر ان يكون اكبر من عشرون او اثنان و عشرون عاما اذن يجب ان يكون يورام انجبه و هو ابن 18 او 19 , و أنه لواضح ان يورام كان لديه ابناء اكبر و اخزيا كان لديه 42 أخ اكبر منه (انظر 2مل10:13) اذن فمن المستحيل ان يكون ولد و ابوه فى الثامنة عشر*

*و يقول أدم كلارك Adame Clarke *

*Ahaziah might have been twenty-two years old, according to 2Ki_8:26 (note), but he could not have been forty-two, as stated here, without being two years older than his own father! See the note there. The Syriac and Arabic have twenty-two, and the Septuagint, in some copies, twenty. And it is very probable that the Hebrew text read so originally; for when numbers were expressed by single letters, it was easy to mistake מ  mem, Forty, for כ  caph, Twenty*

*اخزيا كان عمره 22 و لا يمكن ان يكون 42 لأنه لا يمكن ان يكون اكبر من والده بسنتين و فى المخطوطة السريانية و مخطوطة عربية 22 و فى بعض نسخ السبعينية 20 و هو سهل الاستنباط انه قرأ فى النص العبرى كذلك حيث كان يتم تمثيل الارقام بحروف و سهل الخطأ فى النسخ من الميم الى الكاف.*

*و يقول جون جيل John Gill**فى تفسيره*

*some copies of the Septuagint, and the Syriac and Arabic versions, read twenty two, as in Kings; particularly the Syriac version, used in the church of Antioch from the most early times; a copy of which Bishop Usher obtained at a very great price, and in which the number is twenty two, as he assures us; and that the difficulty here is owing to the carelessness of the tran***ibers is owned by Glassius*

*اى ان هناك نسخة سريانية قديمة جدا تحتوى على الرقم 22 و ليس 42*

*و يقول جون ويسلى اللاهوتى الكبير John Wesley فى تفسيره النقدى Critical :*

*Some acknowledge an error in the tran***ibers of the present Hebrew copies, in which language the numeral letters for 22 and 42 are so like, that they might easily be mistaken. For that it was read 22 here, as it is in the book of Kings, in other Hebrew copies, they gather from hence, that it is at this day so read in divers ancient Greek copies, as also in those two ancient translations, the Syriack and the Arabick, and particularly in that most ancient copy of the Syriack which was used by the church of Antioch in the primitive times, and to this day is kept in the church of Antioch*
 
*ما قاله الدكتور عالم العبريات القديمة جون لايتفوت John Lightfoot*

*"The original meaneth thus: Ahaziah was the son of two and forty years; namely, of the house of Omri, of whose seed he was by the mother’s side; and he walked in the ways of that house, and came to ruin at the same time with it. This the text directs us to look after, when it calleth his mother the daughter of Omri, who was indeed the daughter of Ahab. Now, these forty-two years are easily reckoned by any that will count back in the Chronicle to the second of Omri. Such another reckoning there is about Jechoniah, or Jehoiachin, 2Ki_24:8 : Jehoiachin was eighteen years old when he began to reign. But, 2Ch_36:9, Jehoiachin was the son of the eight years; that is, the beginning of his reign fell in the eighth year of Nebuchadnezzar, and of Judah’s first captivity."*

*Works, vol. i., p. 87*

*و يقول ذلك الرأى ايضا Kiel & Delitzch*

*His mother was called Athaliah, and was a daughter of the idolatrous Jezebel. In 2Ki_8:26 and 2Ch_22:2 she is called the daughter, i.e., grand-daughter, of Omri; for, according to 2Ki_8:18, she was a daughter of Ahab. Omri, the grand-father, is mentioned in 2Ki_8:26 as the founder of the dynasty which brought so much trouble upon Israel and Judah through its idolatry*

*و يقول بذلك الرأى ايضا ماثيو هنرى Mathew Henry فى تفسيره :*

*He is here said to be forty-two years old when he began to reign (2Ch_22:2), which could not be, for his father, his immediate predecessor, was but forty when he died, and it is said (2Ki_8:26) that he was twenty-two years old when he began to reign. Some make this forty-two to be the age of his mother Athaliah, for in the original it is, he was the son of forty-two years, that is, the son of a mother that was of that age; and justly is her age put for his, in reproach to him, because she managed him, and did what she would - she, in effect, reigned, and he had little more than the title of king*

*و ايضا يؤيد الراى الاول فيقول :*

*Many good expositors are ready to allow that this, with some few more such difficulties, arise from the mistake of some tran***iber, who put forty-two for twenty-two, and the copies by which the error should have been corrected might be lost. Many ancient translations read it here twenty-two.*

*أجمع علماء الكتاب المقدس لاهوتيين , علماء النقد النصى و علماء العبريات انهم احتمالين لا ثالث لهم ان يكون الرقم نسخ خطأ و قد اثبتنا خطأ الرقم 42 بأدلتنا اعلاه او ان يكون اخزيا نسب الى امه و قد أيدناه بأقوال العلماء ايضا*

*و الان نسأل ذلك الصغير*

*هل لديك دليل واحد على ان الخطأ من كاتب السفر نفسه و ليس من ناسخه؟؟؟*

*يتبع الرد على الشبهة الثانية...*​


----------



## Fadie (22 مارس 2007)

*قبل ان نرد على شبهة هذا الصغير*

*اين انا قلت يا هذا ان النص المازورى معصوم من الخطأ فيما لم يتفق فيه مع جميع النسخ؟؟؟*

*الشبهة الثانية*

*ها عالماه*

*وَلَكِنْ يُعْطِيكُمُ السَّيِّدُ نَفْسُهُ آيَةً: هَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْناً وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ «عِمَّانُوئِيلَ»

לכן יתן אדני הוא לכם אות הנה העלמה הרה וילדת בן וקראת שׁמו עמנו אל

עלמה-al-maw'

عذراء جائت فى الاصل العبرى ها عالماه

و سأعرض معناها فى القواميس العالمية لعبرية العهد القديم و قواميس اليهود أنفسهم

فى قاموس سترونج Strong

damsel, maid, virgin

فى قاموس براون درايفر بريجس Brown Driver Briggs

virgin, young woman

عذراء,نذيرة,صبية,امرأة صغيرة

و فى قاموس عبرى عربى و صاحبه يهودى و يدعى حسقيل قوجمان طبعة 2003 و صفحة 516 ورد المعنى:

شابة، فتاة، صبيه،آنسة، غادة، كاعب، عذراء.

و لمن لا يعرف العبرية انظر السطر 27 من نفس الصفة ستجد الكلمة العبرية ذات الشكل التالي: הָעַלְמָה وتقرأ" هاعَل مَاه " أي العذراء والفتاة. وحرف " הָ " ( ها ) يعاد حرف " ال " التعريف بالعربية. وهذه الكلمة عينها مكتوبة في النص العبري للعهد الجديد.

كان هذا معنى ها عالماه فلنرى الان معنى عذراء كما وردت فى الترجمة العبرية للعهد الجديد و لنقارن بين الايتين

1- النص العبري ( التوراة ) لآية ( اشعياء 7: 14) :

" הִנֵּה הָעַלְמָה,הָרָהוְיֹלֶדֶת בֵּן, וְקָרָאת שְׁמוֹ, עִמָּנוּ אֵל "( اشعياء 7: 14) .*
*
2- النص العبري ( انجيل متى ) لآية ( مت 1 : 23 ) :

" הִנֵּה הָעַלְמָה,הָרָהוְיֹלֶדֶת בֵּן, וְקָרָאת שְׁמוֹ, עִמָּנוּ אֵל "( متى 1 : 23 ).

و يمكن مراجعة الترجمة العبرية للعهد الجديد فى هذا الرابط

**http://dvar-adonai.org/hnt/HntHe_en.htm*

*الكلمة تعنى عذراء شابة صغيرة و الاعجب من هذا ان هذه الكلمة ها عالماه استخدمت 13 مرة فى العهد القديم و فى جميع المرات جائت تتكلم عن عذارى

الان السؤال الذى ما سمعت مرة واحدة له اجابة من المتحاورين فى هذه النقطة

لو كانت الاية بالفعل تقصد شابة متزوجة و ليست عذراء...فما هى المعجزة او الاية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

تقول الاية

وَلَكِنْ يُعْطِيكُمُ السَّيِّدُ نَفْسُهُ آيَةً: هَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْناً وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ «عِمَّانُوئِيلَ»

اين هذه الاية-المعجزة-اذا كانت المقصودة هى امرأة عادية و متزوجة؟

ما الاعجاز فى كون امرأة متزوجة تنجب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## Fadie (22 مارس 2007)

*الكرة الان فى ملعبك يا زميل*

*1-) أتنى بدليل واحد على ان هذا خطأ من كاتب السفر نفسه فبنعمة الله كل الادلة فى هذا الموضوع تثبت خطأ الناسخ*

*2-) ما الاعجاز فى كون امرأة متزوجة تحبل؟؟؟*

*اريد اجابة مباشرة دون لف و دوران*​


----------



## golden_arab (22 مارس 2007)

كمل ردك ياضغير وحتجد ردى ان شاء الله


----------



## golden_arab (22 مارس 2007)

فى موضوع هام الاخوه المسلمين:

نحن لا نؤمن بعصمة اى ترجمة من ترجمات الكتاب المقدس فقط نؤمن بعصمة الاصول العبرية و اليونانية

الاصل العبرى للعهد القديم

http://popekirillos.net/ar/bible/hebrew/index.php


ما معنى هذا الكلام ياضغير


----------



## Fadie (22 مارس 2007)

مرة ثانية نضع الاسئلة و ننتظر الاجابة بدون لف او دوران

*1-) أتنى بدليل واحد على ان هذا خطأ من كاتب السفر نفسه فبنعمة الله كل الادلة فى هذا الموضوع تثبت خطأ الناسخ

2-) ما الاعجاز فى كون امرأة متزوجة تحبل؟؟؟*

*بدون لف و دوران يا زميل فبنعمة الله فى هذا الموضوع كله كل ما أثبت هو خطأ من الناسخ فقط فقط فقط و لم نرى منك أية دليل على ان الخطأ من كاتب السفر نفسه*

*فى انتظار الاجابة*​


----------



## My Rock (22 مارس 2007)

golden_arab قال:


> كمل ردك ياضغير وحتجد ردى ان شاء الله


 
يبدو ان العضو المسلم قد افلس...
يقول له الاخ الحبيب فادي بعد رده الرائع, الكرة في ملعبك و يرد عليك بكلام تافه

احذرك ان توجه اي اساءة
اسمتر في الموضوع بكل ادب, و لا تستخدم قلة الادب حجة لهروبك من الموضوع

و اكرر اسئلة الحبيب فادي:


*1-) أتنى بدليل واحد على ان هذا خطأ من كاتب السفر نفسه فبنعمة الله كل الادلة فى هذا الموضوع تثبت خطأ الناسخ

2-) ما الاعجاز فى كون امرأة متزوجة تحبل؟؟؟

بدون لف و دوران يا زميل فبنعمة الله فى هذا الموضوع كله كل ما أثبت هو خطأ من الناسخ فقط فقط فقط و لم نرى منك أية دليل على ان الخطأ من كاتب السفر نفسه*

*فى انتظار الاجابة*


----------



## REDEMPTION (23 مارس 2007)

+

سلام ونعمه ..

لا أحب أن أبدى إعجابى فى أى حوار دينى حتى لا يظن الطرف الاخر أنه نوع من الاستفزاز و تشجيع الاخر ..

و لكن بعد ما قرأته من رد الاخ الحبيب فادى .. الحقيقة أجد نفسى مدفوع لتحيته بكل محبة ليس لأنه (( إنتصر )) فى حوار كما قد يظن البعض .. فنحن لسنا فى حرب و الامر كله عبارة عن مناقشة مليئة بالمحبة و الود .. و لكن لأنه أضاف لى معلومات كنت أجهلها ..

كنت قد أعددت رد للاخ الحبيب golden_arab .. على شبهته المزعومه هذه و لكن نظراً لانشغالى أمس فلم أستطيع وضعها .. و لكن باية حال لم تكن أبداً بدقة رد الاخ الحبيب فادى ..

و أود أن أقول للاخ الحبيب golden_arab أن الرابط الذى وضعته يا أخى لم يقول ان النص الموجود هو (( الاصل العبرى للعهد القديم )) .. فهذا موقع البابا كيرلس و أنا عضو فيه و الروابط موجوده تحت عنوان (( العهد القديم باللغة العبرية )) و باللغة اليونانية (( الترجمة السبعينيه )) ... و لم يقل أبداً أن العهد القديم الموجود باللغة العبرية هنا هو الاصل .. 

هذا الرابط الموجود للعهد القديم مأخوذ من (( النسخ )) العبرية القديمه .. و لم يقل أنه مأخوذ من الاصل (( إطلاقاً )) .. و لكننا نؤمن تماماً ان هذه النسخ مطابقة للاصل ..

هناك شىء آخر أريد إضافته بعد كلام الاخ الحبيب فادى عن كلمة (( العذراء )) التى قولت انها بالعبرى هى (( بتولا )) 

كما قال الاخ فادى ان كلمة (( *علماه* )) أو ((* بتولا* )) تُعنيان العذراء البكر و الفتاة الشابة التى لم تعرف رجلاً .. و كلمة ((* بتولا* )) أخى العزيز هى الكلمة (( *العامية* )) لــ ((* علماه* )) .. *بل أن كلمة (( علماه )) أكثر دقة من كلمة (( بتولا ))* ... فقد جاءت كلمة ((* بتولا* )) بمعنى *الارملة العفيفه* فى ( يوئيل 1 : 8 ) " *نوحى يا أرضى كعروس ( بتولا ) مؤتزرة بمسح من أجل بعل صباها* " .. و لكن الكلمة الادق يا أخى هى (( علماه )) كما وردت فى العهد القديم حتى أن علماء الترجمة السبعينيه ترجموها إلى اليونانية (( *بارثينوس* *- Parthenos* )) أى (( العذراء )) و هذا ما أكده الوحى الالهى فى البشارة بحسب ما كتب متى الرسول ( متى 1 : 23 ) " لكى يتم ما قيل من الرب بالنبى القائل . *هوذا العذراء - Parthenos - تحبل و تلد إبناً " *


كل ما تحدثت انت عنه يا صديقى .. هو *ترجمات* .. ترجمات لــ *(( نسخ ))* قديمة .. و النسخ القديمة منقولة من نسخ أقدم .. حتى نصل إلى الاصل .. و أصل الكتاب المقدس لم يُعثر عليه حتى الآن .. *كما أن أصل القرآن لم يُعثر عليه حتى الآن* .. و ترانى بين الحين والآخر أذكر شيئاً عن القرآن .. فقط أفعل ذلك لأبين لك مدى التناقض بداخلك بين ما تؤمن به و بين ما تراه متناقض أو خطأ - من وجهة نظرك - فى الديانات الآخرى ..

السؤال الذى يطرح نفسه الآن .. كيف نتأكد أن النسخ الموجوده بين أيدينا الآن (( مطابقة )) تماماً للاصل طالما أن الاصل لم يتم العثُور عليه حتى الآن ؟ .. و لو كانت مطابقه كيف نُفسر (( إختلاف )) العُمر فى السفرين المقدسين ؟ 

إجابة السؤال الاول هى .. كم الاكتشافات التى تم إكتشافها على مر العصور تؤكد صدق ما جاء بالكتاب المقدس .. و ما جاء بالتقليد المتوارث من جيل الى جيل عن العادت و التقاليد و الطقوس التى كانت مُتبعه فى القديم .. كل هذا أخبرنا به الكتاب المقدس و تأكد لنا بمرور الوقت صدقه .. فعندما يخبرنا العهد القديم بحروب دارت فى منطقة كذا بين كذا و كذا .. نجد النقوش والرسومات و النصوص أيضاً تتحدث عن هذا بوضوح .. بل كانت هناك إعتقادات خاطئة .. صححها لنا الكتاب المقدس و تم التأكد من دقتها مع الوقت ..

كل هذه الامور تؤكد حقيقة هامة ... هو ان الكتاب المقدس الذى بين أيدينا هو كلام الله للبشر .. و مطابق تماماً للنسخ الاصل .. و بما أن (( النسخ )) صادقة .. فإذاً منطقى أن الاصل صادق .. و الاثنان متطابقان 

مررت سريعاً على الاكتشافات التى تؤكد صدق الكتاب المقدس لان هذا ليس موضوعنا 

فلو كانت النسخ مطابقة للاصل .. كيف نجد إختلاف بين عُمر الملك اخزيا فى ملوك 2 و ايام 2 ؟

التقليد اليهودى ( التلمود ) ينص عند ( نسخ ) مخطوطة على الآتى :

1 - يجب ان يحتوى كل رق على عدد ثابت من الاعمدة فى كل مخطوطة 
2 - يجب ان يتراوح طول كل عمود ما بين 48 - 60 سطراً .. و عرض العمود يحتوى على ثلاثين حرفاً 
3 - يجب أن تكون الكتابة على السطر .. ولو كُتبت ثلاث كلمات على غير السطر تُرفض المخطوطة كلها 
4 - يجب ترك مسافة تسعة حروف بين كل فقرتين 
5 - يجب ترك مسافة شعرة أو خيط بين كل حرفين 
6 - يجب ترك مسافة ثلاثة سطور بين كل سفرين 
7 - يجب إنهاء سفر موسى الخامس بإنتهاء سطر . و لا داعى لمراعاة ذلك مع بقية الاسفار 
8 - يجب ان يلبس الناسخ ملابس يهودية كاملة 
9 - يجب ان يغسل جسده كله .. الخ

*و الكثير من القوانين التى فرضها التلمود على نُساخ الوحى الإلهى* .. كل هذه القوانين تُحتم على الناسخ بأن يكون أميناً فى نقله للوحى الالهى .. و ماتجده الان من (( ترجمات )) صححت هذا الخطأ - إن كان خطأ - فما هى الا ترجمات .. ترجمات (( لمخطوطات )) قديمة .. و قد يكون بداية هذا الخطأ هو سهو من الناسخ .. و الناسخ غير معصوم من الخطأ و لذا فُرضت عليه كل هذه القوانين .. 

و نتاكد بان عمر الملك أخزيا هو 22 و ليس 42 لأن أباه يهورام كان عمره حين ملك 32 سنة، وملك 8 سنوات (الملوك الثاني 8: 17) فيكون مجمل عمر أبيه 40 سنة. فليس من المعقول أن يكون عمر ابنه أخزيا 42 سنة عند موت أبيه ! 

فطالما تاكدنا أن عُمر الملك أخزيا هو 22 سنة حين ملك .. فكيف نفسر قول الكتاب المقدس فى ايام 2 أنه 42 سنة ؟ .. 

هذا يأتى بنا الى الاجابة التالية ..

*ما ذكر فى سفر أخبار الأيام أنه كان ابن 42 سنة حين ملك [لاحظ أنه لم يقل كان عمره، بل قال أنه ابن 42 سنة]، ورغم أنه مكتوب في حاشية الكتاب المقدس عبارة [ق عشرون، التي تعني أنها قُرِأَت عشرون بدلا من أربعين] إلا أن المفسرين يقولون عن ذكر الكتاب المقدس أنه كان ابن 42 سنة، هو إشارة إلى عمر**أمه** البالغة من العمر 42 سنة، التي كانت تحكم البلاد فعليا، لصغر سنه. ويفهم هذا من القرينة المذكورة مباشرة **"... **لأن أمه كانت تشير عليه**...** وكانت مالكة على الأرض**" (2أخ 22: 2ـ12) *

*و سواء كان هذا خطأ من الناسخ أو انه لم يكن خطأ بالمره و كان المقصود بـ 42 سنه هو عمر أم أخزيا فالامر كما قولنا مراراً لا يؤثر على العقيدة فى شىء بالمره .. *


*تحياتى و فى إنتظار إجابتك على أسئلة الاخ الحبيب فادى *


----------



## Fadie (23 مارس 2007)

*تأكيدا لما قاله الاخ العزيز طارق*



> حتى أن علماء الترجمة السبعينيه ترجموها إلى اليونانية (( *بارثينوس* *- Parthenos* )) أى (( العذراء ))


 
*διὰ τοῦτο δώσει κύριος αὐτὸς ὑμῖν σημεῖον· ἰδοὺ ἡ παρθένος ἐν γαστρὶ ἕξει καὶ τέξεται υἱόν, καὶ καλέσεις τὸ ὄνομα αὐτοῦ Εμμανουηλ*

*و الترجمة الانجليزية للسبعينية Brenton*

*Therefore the Lord himself shall give you a sign; behold, a virgin shall conceive in the womb, and shall bring forth a son, and thou shalt call his name Emmanuel*

عشان اللى مبيشوفش يشوف


----------



## My Rock (25 مارس 2007)

هذا هو المسلم المحاور
لما يجد نفسه في مأزق و لا يستطيع التكملة يبدأ بالاساءة
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=245645&postcount=22

بهذا يكون العضو قد افلس المسلم...


----------



## Fadie (25 مارس 2007)

*ربنا يهديه...*


----------



## المحب لله (26 مارس 2007)

My Rock



> هذا هو المسلم المحاور
> لما يجد نفسه في مأزق و لا يستطيع التكملة يبدأ بالاساءة
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=245645&postcount=22
> 
> بهذا يكون العضو قد افلس المسلم...



ردى من عضو مسلم من نفس الموضوع:
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=246385#post246385



> لالالاالللالالالالالالالالا حتى هنا المسلمين متطهدين يعني عشان قال كم كلمه تطردتوه وانتم شغالين ليل صبح سب وشتم في حبيبنا وقرة عيننا محمد النبي الشافع اللهم صلي وسلم عليه حاشاه بابي محمد وامي (سبوني واشتموني انا لكن لاتسبون حبيبي وقرة عيني )ولكن اذا واحد ولو بالغلط سب المسيح(حاشاه نحترمه كنبي امرنا الحبيب باحترامه) كنتو ايش سويتو طردتوه كمان ولا ايش
> الاخلاق يامسيحيين (استغفر الله حتى اليهودي اذا فكر انه يغير دينه بيرفض من اسلوبكم) روح شوف مسيحة اوروبا يبحثون عن الحقيقة (عشان كذا اغلبهم يدخلو الاسلام) انتو شغالين سب وشتم لكن
> حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل ----



انا لم اسى انا اقول بما اومن بيه ايه المشكله هل تعترض

وان اتعرضت فلماذا لم تعترضت على نفسك عندما قلت:

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16825



> اما بالنسبة الى ما ذكر عن ****, فهو قتل و قاد معارك عديدة, ام ستنكر ذلك؟
> 
> اضافة الى انه زنى بمارية القبطية و غيرها بحسب تشريعنا
> 
> اما طلبك في ابقافه فهو طلب مرفوض تماما و غير قابل للنقاش





> بهذا يكون العضو قد افلس المسلم...



اللى افلس هو اللى حذف المداخله دون الرد عليها ولا ايه رايك

ياريت تضع مداخلتى مره اخرى ورد عليها بدل ما تحذفها وتطردتنى

-----------------------------​
Fadie



> ربنا يهديه...



دلوقتى ربنا يهديه لما عرفت ان انا انطردت لكن قبل كده



> قبل ان نرد على شبهة هذا الصغير
> 
> اين انا قلت يا هذا ان النص المازورى معصوم من الخطأ فيما لم يتفق فيه مع جميع النسخ؟؟؟



ونعم الاخلاق

لما يكون هناك سبب كافى لطردتى  اطردونى مش لما تتزنقوا تطردوا


----------



## Fadie (26 مارس 2007)

*فى حد تايه منك؟*


----------



## My Rock (26 مارس 2007)

Fadie قال:


> *فى حد تايه منك؟*


 
دليل افلاس اخر صدقني..
لم نعد ندعوا المسلم ان يتأدب لاننا يأسنا, اصبحنا نطلب منه ان يفرغ قلة ادبه في مكان اخر...

ربنا يهديهم..


----------

